
Pipgh – A tool to install python packages from GitHub - ffunenga
https://github.com/ffunenga/pipgh
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ffunenga
Thanks brudgers, I'll make one ;)

